# Avery kennel cover



## clytnbkr23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anybody ever used one? Are they any better than the mud river? Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have but I will tell you that I have friends that have bought the mud river and I would say that it is by far the nicest that I have seen.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

The mud river Dixie cover is awesome! Very durable with the rubber coated bottom and alot of storage pockets for different thing when you travel.


----------



## ncrick40 (Oct 4, 2012)

Drive 5 hours through ice and rain with the mud river. Pup stayed nice and dry the whole way.


----------

